# What gender are you?



## Chilari (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm interested to know what the gender balance is here on mythic scribes.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm female. ^^


----------



## Nihal (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't resist...!

Female, by the way.


----------



## Phietadix (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm male. 

10/char


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm Iklaxian, but to make things easy I just said male.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 11, 2013)

For any of the newer members who think I'm a 6'9" Barbarian Goddess of Cats, that's an embarrassing lie. And my vote just got the male side to _catch up_ to the female side. There sure are a lot of ladies around here, and that makes me feel at home*.

*(Wife + mother-in-law + 3 daughters at home. I'm hopelessly outnumbered!)

(EDIT - ^Not a complaint. I never have to worry about taking my kids into a public restroom. After hearing a dad yelling to his sons, "Don't touch that! Don't touch anything! NO! That's not a sink!" it is confirmed: I'm glad I only have daughters.)

(ANOTHER EDIT - Guys, we're already losing again! Guess I'm outnumbered here, too.)


----------



## NeuroticNessie (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a girl.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 11, 2013)

Male. 10char


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a man, despite what Nihal says about me and my Dragon's Egg character, Rydh.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 12, 2013)

Male.  /10 char


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 12, 2013)

Man, mann-y, man.  (Just wanted to write that so I don't have to put 10 char.)


----------



## FatCat (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm the love-child of Chuck Norris and Teddy Roosevelt, despite the logical fallacy. So yeah, man.


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 12, 2013)

FatCat said:


> I'm the love-child of Chuck Norris and Teddy Roosevelt, despite the logical fallacy. So yeah, man.



Chuck Norris doesn't read.  He just stares a book until it gives him all it's information.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 12, 2013)

I am woman, hear me roar!


----------



## FatCat (Mar 12, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't read.  He just stares a book until it gives him all it's information.



Are you implying that one of my dads is illiterate? Keep in mind my dad can beat your dad up, poo-head.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a man, man (Austin Powers voice if you please).


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 12, 2013)

Are there more men here or do we just click more easily?
Biologically male...


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a right little madam. So my mum always told me.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 13, 2013)

Come on there are more than 24 people on this forum. Let's get some more votes! 24 is an insufficient sample size!


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Female, but it's complex.  x


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 13, 2013)

Chime85 said:


> Female, but it's complex.  x



Of course it is. Only us guys are simpletons.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 13, 2013)

Chilari said:


> Come on there are more than 24 people on this forum. Let's get some more votes! 24 is an insufficient sample size!



You only need 6 more  and knowing the population size, you could probably work with it at 24. 

How many active members does Mythic Scribes have anyway?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2013)

In the last 24 hrs... 122

Click the Forum button and scroll down to the bottom, you'll see a list of who has been here in 24 hrs.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 13, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> You only need 6 more  and knowing the population size, you could probably work with it at 24.



Except that the sampling isn't random


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 13, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> In the last 24 hrs... 122
> 
> Click the Forum button and scroll down to the bottom, you'll see a list of who has been here in 24 hrs.



I guess I define "active" different than the site does  



Steerpike said:


> Except that the sampling isn't random



It hardly ever is though. That's what sampling error is for.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 13, 2013)

The other communities I frequent - like gaming - are male dominated. I'm so used to it that I'm surprised to see so many females around. I knew there were more females here than I would expect, but noting of this scale.

Yet I think, that, yeah, we can't use it as a sample right now and that only the most active and outgoing users are voting. I still expect to find more males than females, but it's interesting to see the (unexpectedly balanced for me) ratio of the users who fit in the above profile.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 13, 2013)

Perhaps we should restrict "active" to people who post on a regular basis. I'm not sure that defining active as simply logging on once in a while is very useful here.

Perhaps a better metric of "active" would be how many users have X posts/Y unit of time on the forum?


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a dude.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 13, 2013)

28, just two away from the big 3 0 !


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Mar 13, 2013)

Female  Getting outnumbered by the guys here...not complaining....


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 13, 2013)

Apparently 31 people read this thread, but only 29 voted. >_>


----------



## Ghost (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, I didn't see the poll when I first read the thread.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 13, 2013)

Excellent. Now 31/32 have voted. Who's the stickler?


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sod it, this is as good a time as any, so I might as well throw it out here. Although I have voted and clarified, I am trans-female.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool. I have a coworker who is a trans-female, which I wouldn't have known had she not been open about it. While studying at Hong Kong U, a professor introduced me to three transgender friends of his at the campus Starbucks so I hung out with them and they encouraged me to ask questions that I would have found awkward to ask without the invitation. Learned a lot!


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 14, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Cool. I have a coworker who is a trans-female, which I wouldn't have known had she not been open about it. While studying at Hong Kong U, a professor introduced me to three transgender friends of his at the campus Starbucks so I hung out with them and they encouraged me to ask questions that I would have found awkward to ask without the invitation. Learned a lot!



While I can only speak for myself on the matter (I have no intention of placing words in someones mouth), I can say that I don't mind questions that have spawned from curiosity. By all means, there are polite questions and rude questions, but mostly questions come down to a matter of context and purpose.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 15, 2013)

I have learned so much about gender and gender identity since my sister came out and I started meeting other trans people. I've also learned a lot about feminism - about how ignoring or belittling trans people can cause so much harm to the quest for equality, and how devisive it can be. It's given me a better understanding of what feminism is and what it can achieve. And it frightens me to see the so-called "Radical Feminists" obsessing over biological sex rather than accepting the reality of the gender gradient in order to better challenge the patriarchy.

Thanks for speaking out, Chime; I think it's only by giving people an awareness of the existence and realities of those that don't fit to gender binary myth that bigotry against trans people, intersex people and on gender lines in general in terms of sexism (in both directions) that gender equality can really move forward.


----------



## Devor (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad you felt comfortable enough to share that, Chime.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 15, 2013)

Devor said:


> I'm glad you felt comfortable enough to share that, Chime.



Tbh, credit to this community. As a whole, this is one of the most understanding, nicest communities I have come across on the internet.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 15, 2013)

Chilari said:


> And it frightens me to see the so-called "Radical Feminists" obsessing over biological sex rather than accepting the reality of the gender gradient in order to better challenge the patriarchy.



My understanding is that the idea of gender as anything other than a social construct runs counter to radical feminism, and they view transgender as only a consequence of socialized gender roles in the first place. In other words, if there is no such thing as gender, apart from a constructed social fiction, then there is no such thing as transgender in any real sense.

That's not a viewpoint I agree with, though outside of transgender issues I think the radical feminists make some good points. I do think transgender is a biological state and not just a social construct, so I think the same openness and equality that apply elsewhere should apply in cases of transgender people as well.

Thanks, Chime85, for your nice words about the community!


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 15, 2013)

Chime85 said:


> Tbh, credit to this community. As a whole, this is one of the most understanding, nicest communities I have come across on the internet.



Of course, considering the competition...


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 15, 2013)

*snippety snip*


----------



## Devor (Mar 15, 2013)

Please guys, no politics, it's not a policy that only applies to one side or another or to some issues and not others.  And I don't think Chime wants her moment sullied with debate.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 15, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> What exactly do they say that you agree with? Frankly the radfem dogma makes my head hurt. And some of them are a bit... off the deep end. Of course it doesn't help that radfems tend to be anti-religion and anti-nuclear family, two things I'm quite fond of and can't imagine living without.



See PM.

/10char


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 15, 2013)

My apologies. The post has been edited. (Now if Steerpike would unquote me...)


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 15, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> My apologies. The post has been edited. (Now if Steerpike would unquote me...)



But then how can people late to the show get to see what has been said?


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 16, 2013)

Fat ugly white male.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 16, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Fat ugly white male.



haha, so I interpreted this as you calling someone else that before I realized it was probably directed inwards  Clarification?


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 16, 2013)

> haha, so I interpreted this as you calling someone else that before I realized it was probably directed inwards  Clarification?



Don't quite see how you got confused.  But, yes, I was refering to myself.  Its getting to the point where I'll be able to add 'old' to that description as well before much longer.


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 16, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Don't quite see how you got confused.  But, yes, I was refering to myself.  Its getting to the point where I'll be able to add 'old' to that description as well before much longer.



Already to that point with me -_-


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 17, 2013)

Any other Iklaxians on here?

Noteable Iklaxians:
PlotHolio
Kenny Chesney
Kim Haeg
Brent Ackley
Jang Song-im
Tatiana Baranova
Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 17, 2013)

"That mean mannish boy; I'm a maaan!"  Sorry, couldn't resist .


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 17, 2013)

PlotHolio said:


> Any other Iklaxians on here?
> 
> Noteable Iklaxians:
> PlotHolio
> ...



What's an Iklaxian? If you google it, it takes you back to this thread...


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a good thing. That means I've promoted Mystic Scribbles among the Iklaxian demographic. If they Google themselves, this will be the only link!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm a man, and I'm torn between vengeance and fashion!


----------



## Ghost (Mar 18, 2013)

It's those guys! I had "After Hours" stuck in my head, but I didn't know who did it. 

I'm glad the poll is close, although lots of posters didn't answers. The forum always felt masculine to me, probably because of the header and site colors.


----------

